# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  मेरे देश की धरती

## VIKRAM1

इस सूत्र में मैं देश भक्ति गाने 
आपके समक्ष पेश करना चाहूँगा |

----------


## VIKRAM1

*कर चले हम फ़िदा जान*

----------


## VIKRAM1

मेरा रंग दे बसंती चोला

----------


## VIKRAM1

जब जीरो दिया मेरे भारत नए

----------


## VIKRAM1

आज हिमालय की छोटी से फिर हमने ललकारा है (जब देश गुलाम था तब ये गाना बना था)

----------


## VIKRAM1

देख तेरे संसार की हालत (फिल्म के गाने में बटवारे के सच्ची तस्वीर जोड़ी गई है )

----------


## VIKRAM1

ए मेरे वतन के लोगो

----------


## Unregistered

sootra ka naam durust kare, it shd b mere desh ki dharti instead of mare desh ki dharti

----------


## VIKRAM1

> sootra ka naam durust kare, it shd b mere desh ki dharti instead of mare desh ki dharti


जो जैसा है उसे वैसा ही स्वीकार करो | नाम बदलके शहरों के क्या मिला ? मुबंई-बॉम्बे, दिल्ली - डेल्ही

----------


## Unregistered

prabandhan se fir ek aur baar request he, kripya sootra ka naam theek kare

----------


## Unregistered

प्रबन्धन तो निर्लज्ज बन ही चूका है सूत्रधार के तो क्या कहने

----------


## Unregistered

kya prabandhan me sabhi dushman desh k he jo inko itna galat naam, tokne k baawzood theek karne ka mann nahi???????????

----------


## Unregistered

shukriya, halanki shukraguzar to prabandhan ko mera hona chahiye :p

----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## anita

बहुत बढ़िया प्रयास है आपका

आगे बढाइये

----------


## VIKRAM1

उत्साह वर्धन के लिए आपका शुक्रिया, अनीता जी !

----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1

अब कुछ डायलॉग पेश करता हूँ !

----------


## VIKRAM1

अब कुछ डायलॉग पेश करता हूँ !

----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------


## VIKRAM1



----------

